# London



## herindoors911 (Mar 18, 2008)

Could you kindly tell me what my chances of getting an exchange property in London are, for early Spring 2009?    A 1 bedroom in Central London would be what I am seeking.

Thank you,
perl


----------



## beanb41 (Mar 18, 2008)

My guess is that you could catch a flying pig easier


----------



## mamiecarter (Mar 18, 2008)

*London is as hard to get as they come*

I read somewhere on TUG a member's claim that DAE once got them a week in London. That constitutes a miracle. London is hard, hard to get. But put in a request and see what happens.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm here to testify... This wasn't an exchange request filled, but 6 months ago I did get a 1-BR bonus week at Allen House from DAE for a friend. I wished I could jump on it, but already had travel plans for the same week (and it was less than a month before check-in date) so I contacted a friend who loves London. She got some good airfares, and off they went - for a long weekend! 

So if you can travel on short notice, maybe you have a better chance.


----------



## beanb41 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have just had a look on the DAE website for 2008 for both exchanges and bonus weeks and the closest I could see to London was COrnwall folloewd by Wales and Scotland.
Hope you like Pork


----------



## Ask DAE (Mar 19, 2008)

oink oink

Here's the scoop - London is very difficult to get but we do get it on occasion and the best way to get it is by way of request. 

Also keep an eye out for rentals and bonus weeks. We are 'beefing up' our rental program with dedicated rental inventory from key resort partners. 

Also, while we do get London rarely (when we do get something it is usually  a private flat that is deposited), we can and do get accommodations in Kent about 45 mins by train to London.

Maybe an option?


----------



## Judy (Mar 19, 2008)

Do you get inventory near Stonehenge?


----------



## herindoors911 (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks.    I do like pork, and after spending a night in Piccadilly, I do believe pigs can fly, especially if the pub has an irish theme with lots of sudsy guinness slurping in my pint.

:whoopie:


----------



## herindoors911 (Mar 20, 2008)

Ask DAE said:


> oink oink
> 
> Here's the scoop - London is very difficult to get but we do get it on occasion and the best way to get it is by way of request.
> 
> ...



Can you be more specific?  Kent is a large county.    TIA, p.


----------



## stugy (Mar 23, 2008)

Well, I know that sometimes London does happen as we have deposited our Allen House week (a late Sept one) with DAE for several years.  You will never see it show up in inventory because there are already requests for it, so your best bet is to put in a request and see what happens.  I can't guarantee that you will get it, but it is your best option.  And perhaps there are others who are depositing.
Pat


----------



## bobbygrrl (May 23, 2008)

Judy said:


> Do you get inventory near Stonehenge?



Stonehenge is on the way to Cornwall, heres a piccy of some of my family on the way a couple of years ago


----------



## Carolinian (May 24, 2008)

I see deposits from Hever fairly often at DAE, which is not that far outside London.

Someone on TUG did exchange into one of those private flats through DAE and did a review of it which is in the TUG reviews.


----------

